# Beef Curtains, Nottingham - May '16



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

Recently, myself and Pom have found a lot of spare time on our hands. Over the last few months, I have been focussing my efforts on Nottingham, and we thought we'd start with the easier stuff, as they were first on the map.
This is on the River Leen, which eventually flows into the Trent through two flap-like flood gates(hence the name). You can't walk right through to the gates as there is a sump.
The water is 3ft deep in places, and it was here I discovered my waders weren't watertight.







Nice little drain to look at

(1)






(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






(8)






(9)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------

